# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  GW2 Key Generator?

## Domeno

I've heard several times that there is a working key generator for gw2... Anyone know anything about this or where to find one?

----------


## Urguwno

> I've heard several times that there is a working key generator for gw2... Anyone know anything about this or where to find one?


You're posting to the wrong type of site to acquire such a thing.

There's a difference between cheating and unauthorized use. (piracy)

The former type of site has nothing to worry about while the latter will get shut down for even linking to content.

If anyone is able to help, I hope they do so through PM traffic rather than in the public forums. (Keep OC safe from legit DMCA takedown requests, etc.)

----------


## Beyy

I think it's not real, just a rip off.

----------


## xtomx23

I personally think its either a nasty virus/scam , mmo's are not that simple just to keygen like that  :Big Grin:

----------

